# $650 for air rifle can't decide.



## smallgamehunting (Apr 1, 2009)

so i got a budget around $600 maybe 700 if it is worth it to spend on a good air rifle.

what i plan to do mainly is hunt rabbits, ducks, and anything else that taste good and the meat from birds that don't taste good i'll feed it to my pitbull.

ok i have done some homework, i have been spending days on the internet reading about air rifles and with so many to choose from im asking for help. I need something very accurate so a good scope is a must to work in with my budget. I would also appreciate great tips on pellets for hunting, i already know i will be buying many different shapes and brands to get one that works best with the gun but a little advice on types to look at would be nice.

I already have a gamo big cat .177 and although it is great for $150 it just won't cut it if im trying for a 100yrd rabbit head shot. I know there are many seasoned air rifle hunters here so im all ears. Just think of it this way with all your experience and if you have this budget to buy a new toy what would you do? thanks guys.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a fan of the big precharged pneumatics (PCPs). For that kind of $ you can get a Career Fire 201s that will shoot 9mm (77-100 grains) bullets. Top velocity is 900 fps. The energy is enormous - nearly 180 ft/lbs with a 100 grain slug. You can use lead bullets meant for 9mm pistols.
http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=365
The downside is that you will have to buy a hand pump to pressurize the thing and that may put you a bit over your budget. A bit. Might be worth saving for.
About the hundred yard rabbit head shot. I don't know anyone who hunts rabbits at 100 yards. You'd need a rifle that will group under two inches at that distance. Under field conditions that'd be an extraordinary shot. It's a lot to expect from a regular firearm. From an air rifle.......? A normal air rifle pellet weighs so little and loses energy so quickly that it would have hardly anything left at 100 yards.
Pete


----------



## smallgamehunting (Apr 1, 2009)

well 100yrd head shot is wishful thinking i know by the time i get close enough to notice the rabbit it wont be no more then 50ish yards but what im saying is i want good accuracy.

wow this thing is a beast, 5lb trigger pull - i may not even be on target by the time i get a trigger pull lol. 7.5lbs without a scope. yea these pellets are amazing but i think i may have to stick with a .22 id be worried about where this pellet lands if i miss the target.

i read into PCP guns and they say it is a good idea to lube the pellets? so would i just poor a little lube into the pellet container when i buy them? since there is some water in pcp guns what is the expected life of them compared to a break barrel?


----------



## smallgamehunting (Apr 1, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0306080552

so i got a killer deal on this rangefinder normally sells for $150 i got it $50 shipped. This thing is awesome works great and i must tell you 100yrd is MUCH further then i realized. i was right to say most small game even when it is out far you notice at 50yrd which is still a decent range but if you can do 2 in groups at 100yrd then you are amazing.


----------



## smallgamehunting (Apr 1, 2009)

unless there is a good PCP with pump for $600 range i don't think i can afford much more. my budget of 600-700 much include gun, scope and ammo.

RWS 48 .22 cal Side Lever 910 fps - any comments about this? priced at $385 i would have some change left over for a good mil dot scope.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

The water in a PCP is a non-issue. The pumps have a water trap into which moisture condenses before it gets into the gun. When you are done pumping and have removed the fill probe from the gun, you open a valve and the moisture blows out of the pump. 
Take a look at the Benjamin Discovery - a .22 PCP with the pump for well under your budget.
http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/searc ... rch=Search


----------



## smallgamehunting (Apr 1, 2009)

darkgael said:


> The water in a PCP is a non-issue. The pumps have a water trap into which moisture condenses before it gets into the gun. When you are done pumping and have removed the fill probe from the gun, you open a valve and the moisture blows out of the pump.
> Take a look at the Benjamin Discovery - a .22 PCP with the pump for well under your budget.
> http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/searc ... rch=Search


ok then the comment i hear people say to oil the pellets is a good idea or not?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

OIl the pellets? No, that's a new one on me. Lead pellets have enough lubricity without oiling.
My match pistol, an FWB, can shoot five shot groups that are only slightly bigger than the pellet without oiling the things. The gun can do that; I can't.
Pete


----------

